# Xbox GTA 4 multiplayer tonight!!!!!! (thurs) night



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Seen quite a few of you guys on tonight, sorry for not accepting any invites but was playing with another forum. 

Anyway I think we should have a DW GTA4 night and I propose tommorow night from 9ish?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't wait to get a 360 and join in on this action.


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Im up for a game


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool add me guys brazo76


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm up for that.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

DAMN IT .... GF wants me round tonight 

Friday ?


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

i'm up for that too....

i propose cops n robbers firstly, it's a right bloody laugh when it gets going:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

TeZ said:


> DAMN IT .... GF wants me round tonight
> 
> Friday ?


but havent you got a cold and cant make it? you wouldnt want to make her ill now would you?:devil:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL , na best not done that all week lol,

Will be watching heroes as well.

TeZ


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

TeZ said:


> LOL , na best not done that all week lol,
> 
> Will be watching heroes as well.
> 
> TeZ


mate

this is what you are :


----------



## ado (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be up for it. Someone invite me.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

ado said:


> I'll be up for it. Someone invite me.


erm... gamertag?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

eshrules said:


> mate
> 
> this is what you are :


:lol:


----------



## ado (Jul 16, 2006)

eshrules said:


> erm... gamertag?


Sorry.

"Im chuck bass"


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

eshrules said:


> i'm up for that too....
> 
> i propose cops n robbers firstly, it's a right bloody laugh when it gets going:thumb:





ado said:


> Sorry.
> 
> "Im chuck bass"


lol, add me mate brazo76

Cops and crooks it is then, after a **** about on free roam


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Aaarrrrggghhhh im only just leaving work, been manic! Brazo I will add you but may not be on until 9.20 or so, can you add me in then if you havn't started a game already?


----------



## ado (Jul 16, 2006)

Great fun that last game. Sorry I seem to have ran one of you over.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

im coming on now guys, sorry its so late, had to take my nephew to go 2 docs


----------



## MickLCR (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm up for this: Dobbin316


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

is this on 360 or ps3?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

that was funny as f*ck.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Can u add me on the 360 - Jimm3h! (either the one 'h', or two!!)

I've not played multiplayer yet, i'll be sure if test it tomorrow night!!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> that was funny as f*ck.


ditto....

funniest/most enjoyable online game i've had for a while


----------



## ado (Jul 16, 2006)

eshrules said:


> ditto....
> 
> funniest/most enjoyable online game i've had for a while


Still can't believe you side swiped me with a truck.

The last bit in the car park was great fun.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

ado said:


> Still can't believe you side swiped me with a truck.
> 
> The last bit in the car park was great fun.


possibly the funniest thing I've ever heard online....

<eshrules crushes Ado with bus>

<Ado says "I didn't see that one coming!">

:lol:


----------



## ado (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll get you sometime.

Everytime I got near you someone killed you. lol


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Was a great game, can't believe midnight came so fast!!

Attack Helicopters rule!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

I got the invite from Brazo but it wouldnt let me join  , i did manage to get a game with some other buddys, played cops n crooks, what a laugh.

see you online next time


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

kill of the night had to go to esh when we were playing cops n crooks, rpg to the car roof out of nowhere.lol.


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

That was good fun last night :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone on now fancy a bash?


----------



## ado (Jul 16, 2006)

I might be up for another game tonight.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

panama said:


> kill of the night had to go to esh when we were playing cops n crooks, rpg to the car roof out of nowhere.lol.


:lol: how many people in one go? 

i'll be on in about half an hour i think and on for most of tonight too....would be good to get everyone together again if we're all free :thumb:


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Get in ... managed to get a copy at lunch 

Will avoid online play until I work out what its all about though


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

clipstone said:


> Get in ... managed to get a copy at lunch
> 
> Will avoid online play until I work out what its all about though


best way to learn mate, i've learnt a shedload more on how to play games, hopping online than I ever have playing single


----------



## ado (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm on now if anyone wants a go?


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

if anyone's on now and in a decent game... could you invite me please?! all i keep getting this morning is american kids with squeaky voices and a severe attitude problem :wall:


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Add me guys, always up for some multiplayer fun! monzablue16v


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I had a quick game last night, it's quite good fun! Took a while to sort a game out, had one or two issues connecting, but I was going strong till 3am :S

Will probably be online tonight again - Jimm3h


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

This is so much fun in multiplayer-especially on free roam. Barnsey, Johnnyopolis and I were on it the other night. Johnny was the feds and he was chasing barnsey and us down. Brilliant giggle-we were absolutely pissing ourselves at stages.....my sides were hurting


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sounds like a good game online then?

might go purchase it  

so whos online on ps3? as i think most of you are 360 guys aint ya?


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Me 

Stampos84


----------

